# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  When to take my Up Your Mass shake???

## MaGiCJNG

Whats up guys. I'm having a difficult time of when to take my shake. I know to use it right after i work out but the problem is, i dont work out until 8 at night.

What are your suggestions???

----------


## PEWN

take it right after you work out .... there is a reason you do this ..... regardless of what time you work out ..... your body needs fast absorbing nutrients....

----------


## jackjackson

Im the same as you, regardless of when you workout, you just depleted your body of nutrients and also its in a catabolic state and you want it in a anabolic state.

So drink it asap after your last set, literally.
I make mine and carry it with me and before I even leave the gym im done drinking it.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Yea but even if its like my LAST MEAL of the night and i go to bed half hour later? Arent all those cals/carbs not good for you before going to bed? Just curious.

----------


## jackjackson

Did you read what we just wrote, regardless of the time you just drained yourself pretty much.

----------


## oneshot

get a different shake other than Up Your Mass by MHP. it has 56 grams of carbs, 12 of which are fiber and like 8 grams of fat. the primary source of protein in it is soy. Whey isolate with some high glycemic carbs would be absorbed much better pwo. I have used that as a meal replacement as it is pretty balanced. out of al the meal replacement shakes i have seen or tried, i think that is has the cleanest ingredients out of them all. the carbs in it are from rice bran, barley, and oat powder rather than maltodextrin or shitty sugars. unfortunately it taste like shit.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Yea i read what you wrote but i thought it was bad to take high carb meals/shakes right before bed...thus, me getting another opinion. Thats not to say what you guys wrote i disregarded, i just wanted to be certain.

Thanks Oneshot. I usually make my own shake consisting of 50/50 malto/dextrose with ON whey gold protein.

Do you suggest i use this in place of the up your mass, and use up your mass as a meal replacement?

Thanks again.

----------

